# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا برنامج 0 برنامج من افضل واندر البرامج الخاصة بالجيل الثالث بحجم 10 ميجا فقط لايفوتك :)

## abede7

50Top Apps for 3G Mobiles     الكثير منا يبحث عن برنامج معين ولا يحالفه الحظ في الحصول عليه 
وإن وجده قد لا يجد التسجيل الخاص به  
أفضل البرامج الخاصة بالجيل الثالث في ملف واحد 
مع توفير التسجيل للبرامج التي تحتاج تسجيل  ************** 
البرامج مع وصفها  AutoLock v.1.0
الوصف: برنامج صغير جدا لاقفال الجوال بعد المده اللي انت 
تحددها بنفسك
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Best Task Man
الوصف: برنامج معروف للتحكم بالجهاز من ادارة الوظائف والمهام والبرامج
 المثبته على الجهاز والملفات المفتوحة والذاكرة.
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  SpotON
الوصف: برنامج مماثل لبرنامج TORSH وظيفته تشغيل اضاءة الجوال
 بصورة مستمرة.
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Auto Pilot
الوصف: يسمح لك بترك رسالة مخصصة لكل متصل ... البرنامج به ميزة 
رفض ارقام معينة فهو يعمل ايضا ً مثل برنامج BlckList و BlackBuller.
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Auto Messaging v1.0
الوصف: لارسائل رسائل تلقائياً.
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Y Browser
الوصف: متصفح للجهاز مثل SeleQ و FExplorer بنفس المزايا تماما.
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Opera Browser v.1.22
الوصف: برنامج متصفح الإنترنت اوبرا.
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  MetrO v5.4.4
الوصف: لعرض اكثر خريطة المواصلات..لاكثر من 350 مدينة.
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان 
تحويل التاريخ الميلادي الى الهجري
الوصف: برنامج صغير جدا .. وظيفته تحويل التاريخ من ميلادي الى 
الهجري و العكس.
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Best Call Recorder
الوصف: برنامج ممتاز لـ تسجيل المكالمات .. توجد به امكانية التسجيل
 بأكثر من صيغة .. و اذا شغلته و اتصل عليك شخص يسألك هل تريد 
التسجيل .. البرنامج اكثر من ممتاز.
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Best Crypto v.1.0
الوصف: عندك معلومات أو صور أو ملفات صوتية أو ملفات فيديو .. أو اي 
ملف غيرهم و ماتبي أحد يشوفهم .. الحل مع هذا البرنامج فهو يشفر 
معلوماتك الخاصة و يضع لها رقم سري.
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Private Call & SMS Guard
الوصف: برنامج عن 7 برامج .. قووي بمعنى الكلمة .. أهم مميزاته :
- التحكم بالمكالمات ورفض جميع المكالمات المستلمة.
- التحكم بالرسائل ووضع رقم سري لها و اخفاء صندوق الوارد 
و الرسائل المرسلة.
- التحكم في سجل المكالمات.
-تسجيل المكالمات.
-رفض المكالمات و ارسال رسالة تلقائيا.
-قائمة الرسائل السوداء.
-قفل لوحة المفاتيح.
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  ExoVirusStop
الوصف: برنامج ممتاز لحذف الفايروسات بمجرد تثبيتها بالجهاز .. 
سهل الاستخدام كل ماهو عليك انك تعمل بحث للفايروسات
ملاحظة " يفضل تركيب البرنامج على ذاكر الهاتف ".
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Resco Photo Viewer v4.43
الوصف: برنامج أكثر من رائع لتصفح الصور .. يستطيع تشغيل الكثير 
من امتدادات الصور " BMP - PNG - JPG - Gif " و من مميزاته أيضا 
التكبير و التعديل على الصور و غيرها من المميزات.
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  موجود Mawjood
للجيل الثالث الوصف: البرنامج المعروف موجود لجوالات الجيل الثالث
 وهو يتميز بإمكانية الاتصال على الرقم الوارد في رسالة موجود و موجود 
اكسترا بضغطة زر واحد.
بحث مختصر للرسائل الجديدة عند تشغيل البرنامج لتقليل استهلاك 
بطارية الجهاز.
بحث سريع لرسائل موجود وموجود اكسترا.
دعم اللغة العربية والانجليزية.
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Contacts v3.0
الوصف: برنامج يقوم بجمع الأسماء في ملف واحد بنغمة الشخص 
و مجموعته ... يعني قبل الفورمات تحط البرنامج هذا وهو ينسخ الارقام 
كلها بالمجموعات حقتها مع نغماتها وكل شئ وترسله للكمبيوتر وتسوي
 فورمات للجوال وبعدين تركب البرنامج مره ثانيه وترسل الملف للجوال 
وهو يرجعها زي ما كانت اول بدل ما تبرمج الارقام والمجموعات مره 
ثانيه برنامج جداااا مميز ومفيد.
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Handy Clock
الوصف: برنامج رائع للتوقيت العالمي.
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Best Blacklist v1.0
الوصف: أفضل برنامج لـ حجب المكالمات غير المرغوب فيها على الإطلاق 
.. وراح يعطي كل اللي يتصلون عليك مشغول.
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Auto Hangup v1.1
الوصف: بهذا البرنامج يمكنك تحديد وقت تقدره انت بالدقائق..فعندما 
تجري مكالمة وتصل الى الوقت المحدد..سينهي المكالمة تلقائيا..ينفع 
 للي ما يشبعون مكالمات
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Almeqat
الوصف: برنامج المؤذن والتقويم الهجري وتحديد القبلة
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Turbo MSN 1.3
الوصف: أفضل برنامج لـ تشغيل الماسينجر على الجوال و هو الوحيد
 الذي يدعم اللغة العربية بالكامل
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Best Call Recorder
الوصف: برنامج ممتاز لـ تسجيل المكالمات .. توجد به امكانية التسجيل
 بأكثر من صيغة .. و اذا شغلته و اتصل عليك شخص يسألك هل تريد 
التسجيل .. البرنامج اكثر من ممتاز.
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Best Crypto v.1.0
الوصف: عندك معلومات أو صور أو ملفات صوتية أو ملفات فيديو .. 
أو اي ملف غيرهم و ماتبي أحد يشوفهم .. الحل مع هذا البرنامج فهو 
يشفر معلوماتك الخاصة و يضع لها رقم سري.
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  اذكار
الوصف: برنامج اذكار كان برعاية شركة نوكيا بشهر رمضان المبارك
وهو متوافق مع جوال نوكيا N80  Hier
الوصف: برنـامج للـماسنجر ,, هذا اسرع برنامج ماسنجر في تسجيل الدخول
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  DivXPlayer
الوصف: مشغل مقاطع فيديو
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Digitizer v3.24
الوصف: لتحويل الصور الملتقطة بالكاميرا الجوال الى صورة مرسومة 
او عمل فوتوشوب بالصورة
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  القرآن الكريم
الوصف: قرآن الكريم كامل وبخط كبير وواضح جداً
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  MSI SDK30 v1.4
الوصف: برنامج بواسطته تستطيع سماع نغمات Mp3 بسماعة البلوتوث Ms
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Nokia Podcasting v1.00
الوصف: لتحميل افلام وملفات عن طريق الانترنت الى الجوال مباشرة
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Full Screen Caller
الوصف: لمشاهدة صوره المتصل بكامل الشاشة
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان 
F-Secure Anti-Virus
الوصف: مكافح فايرسات للـ N 80 وهو معتمد من شركة نوكيا .. 
يعمل لمدة 30 يوم بشكل مجاني وبعدها يطلب منك شراء البرنامج  Mobi Flirt v1.0
الوصف: برنامج لعمل شــات و دردشة بالبـلوتـوث
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان ما عدا جوالات N73  Xsound Mp3 Player v1.04
الوصف: لتشغيل ملفات mp3 والبرنامج يتميز بالاناقة وتشغيل الصوت 
stereo وايضا ً سهولة الاستخدام
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Resco Photo Viewer v4.42
الوصف: برنامج لإستعراض الصور والتعديل عليها .. مثل التحويل بين 
الإمتدات .. وتصغير مقاس الصوره "resize"
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Image Converter
الوصف: برنامج لتحويل امتدات الصور .. ويقوم بتحويلها الى jpeg , Png , Bmp
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  CallMe VME v1.00
الوصف: برنامج رااائع .. للتوفير في المكالمات والاستغناء عن الرسائل
 الصوتية .. ترسل رساله لشخص وتقوله Call Me
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان ما عدا جوالات N73  NSysInfo
الوصف: برنامج صغير في حجمه .. يعطيك معلومات عن جهازك مثل 
"عمر البطاريه المتبقي .. مدى إتصال البلوتوث .. حجم البيانات الي بجهازك"
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  ALON Mp3 Dictaphone v1.12
الوصف: يعتبر اقوى برنامج تسجيل وتشغيل المسيقى ويدعم عدة
 صيغ MP3, OGG, AAC/MP4/M4A, AMR, WAV
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Screen Shot
الوصف: لالتقاط صورة لشاشة الجوال ... وهو متوافق مع جوالات 
الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  PacketVideo Media v04.21
الوصف: يقوم بتشغيل معظم ملفات الفيديو والصوت بأنواعها
 ومشاهدة التلفاز
"3gpp, mpeg-4, h.263, AVC, 
 Media, RealMedia, AAC, AAC+, WMA, MP3, AMR, QCELP" .
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Mobile GMaps
الوصف: برنامج تستطيع مشاهدة اي مكان بالعالم لتحدييد المواقع وعرض الخرائط 
وهو مدمج مع عدة مواقع على الإنترنت تختص بهالمجال مثل 
" Google Maps, Yahoo! Maps Live Local And Ask.com Maps " 
ويطتلب تفعيل خاصية الـ GPS.
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  LivePVR v2.62
الوصف: يقوم بتسجيل المكالمات والمحاظرات على صيغة 
WAV or AMR بدون beeb.
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Best Message Storer v1.01
الوصف: برنامج لحفظ المسجات القصيره "SMS" و الوسائط 
"MMS" و الإيميلات "E-mail" على هيئة ملف  CSV
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Resco News v1.14 Beta
الوصف: لمعرفة آخر الأخبار عن طريق الـ RSS
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  BTCamera v1.00
الوصف: برنامج رائع .. لجعل كاميرا جوالك تعمل كويب كام 
مع ملاحظه ان الملف المضغوط يحتوي على ملفين الأول 
برنامج للجوال والثاني للكمبيوتر
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Best Full Scree
الوصف: ساعة على كامل الشاشة
وهي متوافقة مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  VITO Technology QuickContact v1.00
الوصف: لإدارة جهات الإتصال واضافة معلومات لكل جهة
 اتصال واقفال الأسماء برقم سري بحيث تحافظ على خصوصية ارقامك
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان 
الشمائل المحمديه
الوصف: يحتوي هذا البرنامج على تقويم واذكار وهو بصيغة الجافا
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان 
PocketTorch AquaCalendar v5.11.
الوصف: برنامج رائع .. لإدارة التطبيقات والمهام مثل الأسماء والتقويم والمسجات
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان 
التقويم
الوصف: يحتوي هذا البرنامج على التقويم ومواعيد الصلاه وتحديد القبله
وهو متوافق مع جوال نوكيا N80  Calcium
الوصف: برنامج الأله الحـاسبه
وهي متوافقة مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  FaceWarp
الوصف: برنامج للعب في الوجوه بعد تصويرها وبصيغة الجافا
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان ما عدا جوالات N73  Surprise Sounder v1.0
الوصف: برنامج لتغير الصوت
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان ما عدا جوالات N73  mig33 v2.02
الوصف: يقولون هذا اقوى برنامج للمسنجر .. وتقدر تفتح حساب الياهو و ام اس ان
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان ما عدا جوالات N73  Blue Radar v1.10
الوصف: يقوم بالكشف عن أجهزة البلوتوث بطريقة جديدة
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Phoda
الوصف: كتابة تاريخ على الصور الملتقطة كأنه صورة كاميرا
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان ما عدا جوالات N73  Currency
الوصف: برنامج للتحويل بين العملات
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Audio Bay
الوصف: برنامج للإستماع الى الراديو عن طريق الانترنت .. 
ويدعم خاصية التعرف على آخر الأخبار عن طريق الـ RSS
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Handy Zip
الوصف: وهو برنامج لضغط وفك ضغط الملفات
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان  Nareos PeerBox v0.90
الوصف: برنامج لتبادل الملفات
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان ما عدا جوالات N73  MMCPwd
الوصف: يفتح باسوورد الميموري كارد "كرت الذاكرة"
وهو متوافق مع جوالات الجيل الثالث من نظام سمبيان ما عدا جوالات N73  خلص الكلام 
والان مع التحميل   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  شكراً للجميع 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته       
			 				__________________

----------


## حامد ربه

يا أخى انا مش عارف أحمل البرامج

----------

